# The Chips Thread



## JairoLozano (Feb 19, 2013)

Truly Off-Topic 

My favorite _chips_ are Cheetos Flamin' Hot! 
Doritos are also good.

What are some of* your* favorite chips? 

Hot Cheetos Jam - YouTube


​​


----------



## Malkav (Feb 19, 2013)

I like anything that's either really hot or hideously fake cheese flavoured  I also really like the Lays Caribean Balsamic Vinegar  And those pink prawn chips 

And bubbles


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 19, 2013)

Malkav said:


> I like anything that's either really hot or hideously fake cheese flavoured  I also really like the Lays Caribean Balsamic Vinegar  And those pink prawn chips
> 
> And bubbles



Haha yeah! I haven't tried those Lays yet, I gotta try 'em.
Oooh prawn chips?! Those are good too! Ultimate snacks!


*Also,* I do apologize for those of you who are trying to stay fit and healthy. I know this thread isn't the right place for that sort of thing.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 19, 2013)

Garden Salsa Sun Chips. Good plain or with any sort of dip too.


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 20, 2013)

Baelzebeard said:


> Garden Salsa Sun Chips. Good plain or with any sort of dip too.



Good choice of chips. Dips are also okay from time to time.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 20, 2013)

I grew up on these and they stopped making them for a LONG time. I just saw them in the store again and almost squealed...







They're made in cottonseed oil...gives it a lot cleaner taste than some of the other oils used IMO.


----------



## thesnowdog (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm quite disturbed that I read the thread title as:



On topic...Kettle Chilli Chips


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn, I love me some chips. The spicier the better.


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 21, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Damn, I love me some chips. The spicier the better.



Yes, spicy food! Spicy spices! Spicy Chips!


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 21, 2013)

Old school Doritos bag. Too bad they don't package them in these bags anymore...


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 21, 2013)

Anybody that have tried these before _know what's up_!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 21, 2013)

^Damn, where can I buy those?

I remember buying a bag of Doritos almost daily when I was 15. My metabolism was on fire back then.


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 21, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> ^Damn, where can I buy those?
> 
> I remember buying a bag of Doritos almost daily when I was 15. My metabolism was on fire back then.



I'm pretty sure you can buy them online like in ebay or some other online food shop. Unless you live in ghetto and you have La Trocita near by then you could find them there.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 21, 2013)

^I doubt they will ship to Germany.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't go wrong.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh yeah, spicy chips. My fave is Tim's Cascade Jalapeno flavor.


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 23, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> ^I doubt they will ship to Germany.



I think they can ship to your location, you just have to have pay a little extra for international shipping.


@BlindingLight7, Hell yeah!! I remember being late to class just to go to the vending machine and taking my time to pull out a bag of those Fritos!


@Baelzebreard, Tim's Cascade Jalapeno + some free time to just eat, kick back and some sort of drink to top it off = Paradise!

I think when it comes to Jalapeno chips, those are the best ones. In my opinion


----------



## Jakke (Feb 23, 2013)

Def something spicy or sour cream-y... Most of our domestic chips are made with sunflower oil, so that's pretty good at least.


I'm surprised that Finland has a lot of american-made crunchy stuff, we hardly have any. Could be that the swedish market is not interested (imperialism and stuff)... I have no idea


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 23, 2013)

My favorites must be the sweet chili Doritos (thank god they started importing those again after like 12 years!) or "Fire Balls" as they're named, fairly hot cheese puffs in a ball shape. Oh, and of course the Blair's Buffalo Wing.. Damn, I think I have to make an another trip to the supermarket today..


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 26, 2013)

And once I find a bag, and try it, I'm sure this will be my new favorite:





...


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 28, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


>



No way, I forgot about these! Daamn, I can't wait to go back to the States!


----------



## Jakke (Feb 28, 2013)

^Highly relevant

I love Community


----------



## Mexi (Mar 1, 2013)

JairoLozano said:


> Anybody that have tried these before _know what's up_!



I eat these like crazy whenever I go down to Mexico!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 1, 2013)

Tortilla chips. They are awesome on their own, plus you can add various dips.

Also, any onion flavored one. Especially the cheaper ones!


----------



## MFB (Mar 2, 2013)

^ Let's Potato Chips 

I will say that Flamin' Hot Cheetos > *


----------



## mcd (Mar 2, 2013)

Salt and Vinegar when im drinking beer....and not really a chip but spicy pork rinds


----------



## Black Mamba (Mar 2, 2013)

I miss these so much.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## JairoLozano (Mar 3, 2013)

@Black Mamba(Kobe Bryant?! What the?!)

Man when those chips were around, they we're the on the top list to pick for shure! There was this air that was inside the chips and when you made a hole from biting the chips, it gave it that ''air'' flavor! Man. Or then it was just me...
I also miss them so you're not alone

Why did they stop making them?


----------



## JairoLozano (Mar 3, 2013)

Alright, since this is my ''Thread Post'' I will try to keep it alive and updated.
So the time I've been here in Finland I have tried many various types of chips. And since I recently started this post, I have thrown away so many empty chip bag that I have acquired over the time.
I've been trying to stay healthy with all the exercising & blah blah blah so I haven't been buying chips as much as I would want to. So that's sort of a bust because I want to show more *chips *to you guys! Being a fan of chips I'd like to know what kind of other chips there are too! Know what I mean? Cool.
So lets get down to business. 

*Crusti Croc* from *LIDL* market. Maybe 1&#8364; and 20 cents. They're alright, they're thin, and of course salty and full of fat. The good stuff. You can definitely taste the Sour Cream & Onion but knowing these kinds of chips, all filled with artificial flavors. 
7/10






Next, we have another bag from *LIDL - Real Snacks *Premium Quality Sour Cream Onion Big Taste
I thought these were okay. I'd say that they're better than the *Crusti Croc *but maybe I was just super hungry. Anyways a 8/10






This one here is from *K Market - Pirkka Sourcream & onion perunalastu
*These are the kind of chips that go good with any type of dip sauce! Chili sauce to be specific. Lil Rob, ''I'm right next to the Pacific to be specific, Haha!'' 7/10 + Dip sauce = 10/10




* 

*Last but not least, _*Estrella *_*DOUBLE HOT CHILI & Sourcream
*Man I just realized that they're ALL Sourcream & onion. Haha what the hell!
They were alright, probably not the best 'Chili' flavor but in the end I did eat them so it's all good. Oh and these were from *K Market. 6/10






*Well hope you enjoyed this and I will be on a look out for more *CHIPS*!  Time to book it!


----------

